# Game Thread: Tuesday March 7 vs New York



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record *








*Indiana* – *(30-26)* 








*New York* - *(16-43)* 

*Tip-off* – Tuesday, March 7, 2006 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*Radio & TV* - FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:







































Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard 







































Stephon Marbury | Quentin Richardson | Jalen Rose | Malik Rose | Eddy Curry








*Who's Hot?*
















* - Scored 18 points last game*








* - Scored 20 points last game*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers- *








- Concussion (Questionable)







- Groin


*Knicks-*

None.

*TV:*

 

*Radio:*



Games vs Knicks this year:

Saturday, Dec. 17:
W 102-96

*Key Matchup:*
Anthony Johnson vs Stephon Marbury

_Pacers 104
Knicks 95_

Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 107
Knicks 81


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

102 - Indiana Pacers
91 - NY


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

steve francis takes only 5 shots, gets 15 assists, and never dribbles the ball more than 5 times before find the open man. Book it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *Record *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, nice thread LL. Prob. took a while.

111-87 Pacers.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> damn, nice thread LL. Prob. took a while.


It took around 10-20 minutes.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> steve francis takes only 5 shots, gets 15 assists, and never dribbles the ball more than 5 times before find the open man. Book it.




:rofl: :rofl:...


Indy 107 - Mecca 94...

This should be a pretty good game though, the Knicks aren't as bad as it seems, and could give us problems with that guard combo, so we gotta be on the lookout...

and Rick please give The Hulk the minutes he deserves...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

As a resident Knicks fan, I think your injury report is a little off.








- Obese/enlarged heart







- Obese/bad back/arthritis







- Obese







- Underaged/unable to drown sorrows in alcohol with the rest of the team







- Mentally insufficient on defense







- Rolb syndrome (rookie under Larry Brown syndrome)







- Rolb syndrome







- Rolb syndrome







- Back injury/arthritis







- Enlarged heart/shoulder injury







- Sociopathy







- Can't travel (Prohibation - Presenting basketball card as driver's license)







- Hexed (Wears number 13)/horrible

We have a nice general manager available. Would you like him? :razz:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers 105
NY 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> We have a nice general manager available. Would you like him? :razz:


No thanks. We had some bad years with him as a coach.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

haha

indy 98
ny 88


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 111
Knicks: 88

I hope that, when watching this, I get to see one of those "signature" Nate Robinson dunks! haha...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> As a resident Knicks fan, I think your injury report is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tinsley is back in action tonight!

Check www.pacers.com for the article. 

Good news!


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 101
Knicks: 88


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley is back in action tonight!
> 
> Check www.pacers.com for the article.
> 
> Good news!



Love it, think he will get about 15 minutes


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley is back in action tonight!!



Finallly!!!....

That's without a doubt good news, although he might not play that much, we're just glad you back J.T... :cheers: :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley is back in action tonight!
> 
> Check www.pacers.com for the article.
> 
> Good news!


About time... 

Still good to see him.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ just had a great drive on Marbury...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Peja's shooting good again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Heh, Foster to Pollard. I like it when Pollard shows off his 15 foot jumper.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Is Harrison learning to box out from Jermaine? If not, it sure looks like it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice start so far...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gaarbage foul on Jones...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

FLAGRANT!!!...

LOL...Nice pass Runi...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good first quarter. 18-12 Pacers lead.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Freddy can't make the FT's, but we still leading so it's all good so far...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

KEEP GIVING IT TO DA HULK!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

!!!!...


HULK!!!



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison's getting some free throw shooting practice tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Harrison's getting some free throw shooting practice tonight.



I've been very happy with his FT's lately..

I love this guy, he's real special, and soon all will see...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I bet Franchise don't try that again...

LMAO...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Garbage foul, on The Hulk...


29-26 Indy...

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Without David on the floor, they gonna try to score in the paint all night...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I don't care if he's got 2 fouls put Hulk back Rick...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

All night in the paint..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Playing horrible right no, lucky the basket didn't go in for Starbury...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LOL...

FOSTER!!!...

but NY is gonna score in the paint all night without Harrison, he betta start the 2nd. half!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice call ref...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Garbage call ref...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hate this half...

Indy 45 NY 44..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What the f*ck are they doing?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn, I'm glad that I'm out of town and not able to watch this crapfest. Has Tinsley played at all?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We are going to screw around and lose this puppy. Damn. Uncalled for...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PEJA...AND 1!!!...


We needed it...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is ugly. Nothing is going right for us. Why can't we just play Tinsley and see if that works?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I hate when they get a ****ing offensive rebound after a FT...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pathetic...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

J.T!!!!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sick of us losing to lottery dwellers. It has to stop, especially at home. :upset:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Time to start bombing threes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, at least Tinsley's playing. Now let's throw Gill out there.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Cant believe this ....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill in!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill fouled as he drives to the basket. Eddie might score! He misses the first, then makes the 2nd! Go Gill!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Best thing of this game is that Tinsley playing...


Nice shot J.T...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley drains a 3. A Jackon-type shot, but it still went in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why is Freddie still playing with a sprained thumb? Jackson should be playing so Jones doesn't aggravate it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill is fouled again! Yeah! He misses the first again, but again hits the second. 2 points!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill with a deep three! YEAH! Go Gill! 5 points!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill with a deep three! YEAH! Go Gill! 5 points!




:cheers: :cheers: ...

Play of the game...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sarunas hits a 3. Well, this isn't too bad. Although the loss was terrible, Gill scored 5 points and showed how fast he really is.

Final Score- 107-92 Knicks

Larry Legend- 24, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan- 31, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 26, but DQ'd
TheBigDonut- 39, but DQ'd
Pacerholic- 28, but DQ'd
bbasok- 25, but DQ'd
Auggie- 25, but DQ'd
Jones2011- 38, but DQ'd
#16is#1- 28, but DQ'd

Winner- Larry Legend


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sarunas hits a 3. Well, this isn't too bad. Although the loss was terrible, Gill scored 5 points and showed how fast he really is.
> 
> Final Score- 107-92 Knicks
> 
> ...


This isn't too bad? Yeah right. We get blown out by the lowly Knicks so my least favorite Pacer can play. Horrible night.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

One word: Pathetic.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stupid loss, no words to describe it...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> This isn't too bad? Yeah right. We get blown out by the lowly Knicks so my least favorite Pacer can play. Horrible night.


The "this isn't too bad" came from cutting the lead to 15. I guess I should've used "as" instead of "too". How is Gill your least favorite Pacer? He's great.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> How is Gill your least favorite Pacer? He's great.


He never plays, of course he's not going to be peoples' favorite.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Two words: "This Sucks"


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

You're supposed to beat us so I.T. can get fired. :curse:


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Worst. Season. Ever.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Good game guys. I was expecting the knicks to get blown out.....dont worry you will kill us next time. :clown:


----------

